# Chicken Jerky Caution



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Are your dog treats poisoning your pups? : News : CarolinaLive.com


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

It's best to stick to chicken jerky that is produced in North America... they aren't hard to find, and you'll feel safer knowing the treats came from here. I tend to avoid any treats from china, just out of paranoia.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never give my dog anything made in China (food, treats,
toys, leash, collar, bowls, etc.).


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

After I read that I got scared. I immediately checked the garbage when I got home and luckily my chicken jerky is made in North America  My dogs already demolished a whole bag by the time I read the article :| lol. You can imagine my scare.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

1337f0x said:


> After I read that I got scared. I immediately checked the garbage when I got home and luckily my chicken jerky is made in North America  My dogs already demolished a whole bag by the time I read the article :| lol. You can imagine my scare.


Make sure it actually says "Made in the USA" and not just "packaged" or other deceiving words.

There really are only a few companies that actually make these chicken jerky treats in the US. They basically all come from China.


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

1337f0x said:


> After I read that I got scared. I immediately checked the garbage when I got home and luckily my chicken jerky is made in North America  My dogs already demolished a whole bag by the time I read the article :| lol. You can imagine my scare.


My first thought when I was half way through your post was: "Why do they keep their jerky in the garbage??"


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cut all that stuff out of their diet also.
I was amazed at how many dog treats / supplies are made in China - especially the chicken jerky. i have not found any jerky that are not made in China. 

Anyone make their own with a dehydrator / is it worth it ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Make Your Own Chicken Jerky!*



TCAP1 said:


> Cut all that stuff out of their diet also.
> I was amazed at how many dog treats / supplies are made in China - especially the chicken jerky. i have not found any jerky that are not made in China.
> 
> Anyone make their own with a dehydrator / is it worth it ?


 You can put about 1 to 1 ½ pounds of chicken livers or cut up calves’ liver in a dehydrator. When it’s done, you don’t have much, but I save it for REALLY high value rewards like cutting toenails!
If you want to "get your Martha on" you can also make your own! 

Buy boneless chicken breasts, when they are on sale, slice, pound gently with meat pounder, sprinkle lightly with garlic powder, put them on a couple of non-stick cookie sheets, and dry them in your oven at 200* for approximately 3 hours, turning after 1 ½ hours!
There is also a company in MA. that personally makes their chicken jerky treats. I’ve emailed back and for a few times with them and they are great! www.tripomchews.com 
**"TriPom uses fresh, restaurant-quality, 100% USDA Grade “A”, whole chicken breasts." The 100% USDA GRADE A, is a HUGE thing!
** “Produced from fresh, restaurant-quality, whole chicken breasts containing NO Additives and NO Preservatives."


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Watch Out For These Chicken Jerky Brands!*



sjones5254 said:


> Are your dog treats poisoning your pups? : News : CarolinaLive.com


 I would be hesitant to give your dogs or cats any type of jerky meat treats. Unless the bag clearly states that ALL ingredients are sourced from the USA and made in the USA, you just can’t be sure.
MSNBC Reports: Vitals - 3 big brands may be tied to chicken jerky illness in dogs, FDA records show 
The brand names are FINALLY coming to the surface! The FDA is letting this issue slide under the carpet and not doing a re-call, while some pet parents, just like you and me, are suffering the loss of their beloved family member or dealing with the permanent damage to their pets health!
Be aware of the following treats: *Waggin’ Train or Canyon Creek Ranch jerky treats or tenders, both produced by Nestle Purina PetCare Co., and Milo’s Kitchen by Del Monte.*


----------



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

My wife picked up some Waggin Train the other day and I stopped her before she opened it. We have the receipt and will return it to the grocery. Why do they still put this out on the counters?

Since Jaz passed (HS) I've been a real freak about what our dogs are fed. I think the wife is getting tired of it, but I really can't help it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Dogswell's Treats "Happy Hips" Come From China*



obxterra said:


> My wife picked up some Waggin Train the other day and I stopped her before she opened it. We have the receipt and will return it to the grocery. Why do they still put this out on the counters?
> 
> Since Jaz passed (HS) I've been a real freak about what our dogs are fed. I think the wife is getting tired of it, but I really can't help it.


They haven't named the Happy Hip treats, but I sure wouldn't feed them as they are sourced and produced in CHINA! Also, Dogswell Dog Food varieties sources some vitamins and minerals from CHINA!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

TheActuary said:


> My first thought when I was half way through your post was: "Why do they keep their jerky in the garbage??"


LOL. Sorry I made my post so misleading hahaha.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a great place to get GOOD HEALTHY treats!

Dog Jerky, Jerky Dog Treats, Chicken Jerky Dog Treats, Dog Jerky made in the USA | Products Kona's Chips


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to feed the Waggin Train Chicken Jerky to my dogs. They LOVED them. Then I heard about this warning and I stopped feeding them. I am lucky that I never had any problems with them, but i stopped to be safe.

I did have a foster, and when I took him to training, one of the people there was feeding him this as treats. The next day he vomitted twice when in the 3 months I had him, he never vomitted once. Might be a coincidence, but I won't let anyone give these to my dogs (foster or own) again!


----------

